# Lebenslauf SPS-Programmierer / SPS-Techniker / SPS-Fachkraft



## Miffi (28 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

mich würde es interessieren, welchen Weg ihr gegangen seid, bis ihr dort seid, wo ihr jetzt seid (berufstätige SPS-Programmierer).

Habt ihr von vorne herein Automatisierungstechnik studieren müssen, habt ihr nur eine gewerblich technische Ausbildung im Elektrobereich gehabt, habt ihr lediglich Step7-WinCC-Lehrgänge besucht, oder habt ihr sogar zusäzlich den staatl. gr. Techniker bzw. Elektromeister dran gehängt?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (29 Dezember 2012)

Lehre (Energiegeräteelektroniker)(3,5) -Job(0,5)-Fachab(1)-Job(0,5)-Bundeswehr(1)-Job(0,5)-Job(4,5)-Elektrotechniker(2)-Job(.8.)-Job(3)-Selbstständig(3)


----------



## UniMog (29 Dezember 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Selbstständig(3)



alleine mit Laptop+Netzteil+10m Kabel ???? oder steckt etwas mehr dahinter


----------



## Lipperlandstern (29 Dezember 2012)

UniMog schrieb:


> alleine mit Laptop+Netzteil+10m Kabel ???? oder steckt etwas mehr dahinter



Das trifft es schon ganz gut ...... reicht das nicht ? Mir reicht das


----------



## Pico1184 (29 Dezember 2012)

- Ausbildung Mechatroniker
- 3 Jahre SPS Programmierer bzw. Hochsprachenentwickler unter .net und C#
- 2 Jahre Techniker Automatisierungstechnik
- 1,5 Jahre Abteilungsleiter Elektrotechnik / SPS Programmierung


----------



## UniMog (29 Dezember 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Das trifft es schon ganz gut ...... reicht das nicht ? Mir reicht das



Doch das reicht..... und wo kann man Deine Leistungen kaufen ???? Hab noch nie etwas Werbung von Dir gesehen....


----------



## UniMog (29 Dezember 2012)

Pico1184 schrieb:


> - Ausbildung Mechatroniker
> - 3 Jahre SPS Programmierer bzw. Hochsprachenentwickler unter .net und C#
> - 2 Jahre Techniker Automatisierungstechnik
> - 1,5 Jahre Abteilungsleiter Elektrotechnik / SPS Programmierung



Glück gehabt.... mit "relativ" wenig Berufsjahren zum Abteilungsleiter und dann noch Elektrotechnik......... Hut ab......


----------



## Tigerente1974 (29 Dezember 2012)

- Ausbildung Energieelektroniker Betriebstechnik
- Facharbeiter 11 Jahre
- Industriemeister E-Technik in Abendschule
- Seit 4 Jahren im Maschinenbau als Mädchen für alles


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Dezember 2012)

- Straßenfeger 3,5 Jahre
- Stellvertretender Kehrmaschinen Einweiser 2,5 Jahre
- Ausbildung zum Reinschmeißer der gelben Säcke in den Müllwagen 2,5 Jahre
- Reinschmeißer der gelben Säcke, Probezeit 3 Monate
- Probezeit nicht bestanden, Umschulung zum Milchkannenträger 2,5 Jahre
- Umschulung abgebrochen wegen Bandscheibenvorfall
- zur Zeit bei der Selbstfindung.


----------



## vollmi (29 Dezember 2012)

Schon krass was man so an SPS Material aus den gelben Säcken ziehen kann


----------



## MSB (29 Dezember 2012)

Was ist jetzt eigentlich die Intention des TE?
Kommt halt darauf an, von welcher Seite man das Pferd besteigen will,
möglich ist alles, sofern man von einem potentiellen Arbeitgeber die Chance dazu erhält.

Klassisch wäre dann halt Lehre (evtl. mit Weiterbildung) und/oder Studium (hier dann vom E-Technik über Maschinenbau bis ganz anderes).
Ich kenne z.B. auch einen Diplom-Chemiker, der Kläranlagen Regelungen programmiert, auch das ist möglich.
Und für jeden Weg würden mir jetzt mindestens 2 - 3 Leute einfallen, auf die das zutrifft.

Die div. Lehrgänge Step7/WinCC ... sicherlich lustig, vielleicht auch für einen schnellen Einstieg sinnvoll, aber bei talentfreiheit ausgesprochen sinnlos,
und selbst dann maximal eine Grundlage und kilometerweit von Berufsrelevanten Belangen entfernt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Toki0604 (29 Dezember 2012)

> möglich ist alles, sofern man von einem potentiellen Arbeitgeber die Chance dazu erhält.


Genau da, finde ich, liegt oftmals ein großes Problem.
Du kannst so begabt sein wie du willst, ohne die Chance dich zu beweisen wird das nichts.
Die Chance zu bekommen ist als Techniker, Meister oder Studierter immer größer als bei z.B. einem Quereinsteiger
 oder einem einfachen Elektroinstallateur.

Gruß, Toki


----------



## Boxy (30 Dezember 2012)

Toki0604 schrieb:


> Genau da, finde ich, liegt oftmals ein großes Problem.
> Du kannst so begabt sein wie du willst, ohne die Chance dich zu beweisen wird das nichts.
> Die Chance zu bekommen ist als Techniker, Meister oder Studierter immer größer als bei z.B. einem Quereinsteiger
> oder einem einfachen Elektroinstallateur.
> ...



Betrachtet man einmal bei vielen Firmen die Stellengesuche, so sieht man in den letzten JKahren meist



> -           abgeschlossenes Studium in der Fachrichtung Elektrotechnik



das sagt doch viel aus.
Habe selbst über 15 Jahre im Sondermaschinenbau SPS und CNC Entwicklung und IB weltweit gemacht. Habe selbst dabei ca. 23 JAhre Berufserfahrung  und habe festgestellt, das halt z.B. auch Mechanik, Pneumatik, Hydraulik und vor allem Verständnis dazu gehört.
Möchte damit sagen, die Erfahrung und Praxis macht da sehr viel aus. Viele erfahrene Leute welche ich kennengelernt habe, sind da über normale Ausbildung groß geworden.
*Aber die Firmen sind selbst verantwortlich dafür, wie und was sie machen bzw. ausbilden*. Die welche in die Firma von extern gekommen sind und Studiert haben, dennen hat meist das ganze Praktische und die Erfahrung von Berabeitungen, Pneumatik sowie Hydraulik gefehlt. 
Diese kopnnten zwar öfters gut programmieren aber die haben die Abläufe etc. nie richtig verstanden. Super waren die, welche erst ne Ausbildung gemacht haben und dann studiert haben!

Habe es selbst bei 2 Kollegen mit gemacht! Nur weil es Ing. waren haben die halt nur viel mehr bekommen aber es nicht verdient! Man hat deren Arbeit mit machen dürfen, weil die es nie hinbekommen haben!
Aber anderen waren auch top wiederum und man hat supie mit denen gearbeitet und die hatten echt super Ansätze ...
Betrachtet man heute die Stellenbeschreibungen laut ERA, so ist nicht mehr die Ausbildung und Quali entscheident, sondern was man angeblich tut 

In meinen Augen mitentscheident ist,* NEIN wir haben keinen Mangel an Fachkräften in unserem Bereich, wir haben nur verbohrte oder Titelgeile Arbeitgeber welche denen ohne Studium keine Chanche mehr geben!*
Sicherlich ist es auch teils von Vorteil, wenn man einen höheren Abschluss wie z.B. Techniker oder Studium usw. hat um manches besser zu verstehen. Aber nicht unabdingbar ...

Ich erlebe es gerade oft selbst, möchte mich verändern weil ich mich in der aktuellen Position/Firma nicht gefordert fühle.
Das was man sich da teils bei Vorstellungsgespräche anhören darf macht einen teils schon traurig ... dies obwohl Fachkräftemangel ...

Ach so: 3,5 Jahre Ausbildung, 4,5 Jahre Elektromonteur & Servicetechniker, 2 Jahre Techniker, 15 Jahre Softwarekonstrukteuer (SPS/CNC/Visu  )und IB, 1 Jahre El. Konstruktions-/Gruppenleiter (Firma leider insolvent), seit ca. 1 Jahre El. Konstrukteuer ...


----------



## bike (30 Dezember 2012)

Allein die Fragestellung macht mich nachdenklich.
Früher hat man eine Beruf gewählt, der zu einem passt.
Also ob eigene Interessen und Können darin sich widerspiegeln.
Heute macht man PLC, weil es cool klingt und nach viel Geld klingt.
Da beginnt das Problem.
Wenn ich unsere Studis anschaue, dann frage ich mich was die mit Maschinenbau und Elektrotechnik zu tun haben.
Die sitzen ihre Zeit in der Uni ab, machen irgendwelche Scheine und sind dann Ing.
Leider sind mir in den letzten Jahren wenige begegnet, die den Beruf aus Überzeugung machen wollen.

Zur Zeit wird beworben, dass Ing fehlen, dann studiert mal eben alle dies, so die Botschaft.
Doch es gibt leider? sehr viele Ing die nicht in ihrem erlernten Beruf arbeiten können, weil es keine Jobs gibt.
Vor 3-4 Jahren fehlten angeblich tausende von BWLer. 
Und heute sind die die Parkbanknutzer. 


bike


----------



## Perfektionist (30 Dezember 2012)

MSB schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt eigentlich die Intention des TE?


von Erfahrungen zu hören, die er (noch) nicht selbst machen durfte.



bike schrieb:


> Allein die Fragestellung macht mich nachdenklich.Früher hat man eine Beruf gewählt, der zu einem passt.


willkommen im Heute. Einmal Bäcker, immer Bäcker gibts nicht mehr. Es gab mal Heerscharen von Radio-Fernsehtechnikern. Die machen fast ausnahmslos heute was anderes. Oder bestenfalls noch Antennenbau.

@TE:
Abitur, zwei Jahre Lagerarbeiter, durch Arbeitsamt (heute Agentur für Arbeit) geförderte Erstausbildung zum Facharbeiter Kommunikationselektroniker Fachrichtung Informationstechnik, zweieinhalb Jahre Automatisierungsgeräteentwicklung (Koppelebene: Schaltungsentwurf, Layout und Designverifikation), ein Jahr Zimmermann, noch ein Jahr Layout und Prüflabor für Temperaturregler, derweil Abendschule Elektrotechniker, vor 17 Jahren als Servicekraft und Schaltplanzeichner bei einem kleinen Schaltschrankbauunternehmen (fünf Mann Betrieb) eingestellt, wo sich bald herausstellte, was ich mit meinem breiten Wissen dann speziell im Bereich Automatisierung anzustellen weiß.

Insofern: kein beruflicher Weg lässt sich wirklich vorherbestimmen, wenn man einfach nur einen Beruf machen will, dann kann man die eingefahrenen Wege (Studium, Lehrgänge udgl.) nutzen, die Tätigkeit und Stelle, die zu einem passt, findet man daher später eher zufällig, manche aber , wie hier bereits angedeutet, allerdings nie.

...ach ja, den Abendschultechniker hab ich dann abgebrochen nach Halbzeit, als ich merkte, dass ich diesen Titel nicht mehr brauchte.


----------



## brub (30 Dezember 2012)

@TE:
Abitur, Ausbildung zum Elektroniker für Betriebstechnik, 1 Jahr Service-Elektriker Photovoltaik, 1 Jahr Vollzeitmaßnahme zum Elektrotechnikermeister und habe jetzt fürs neue Jahr eine Einstiegsstelle im Bereich Programmierung, Inbetriebnahme etc.. Werd  noch ne Menge lernen müssen bin aber echt froh diese Chance vom neuen AG bekommen zu haben und freu mich schon drauf.


----------



## bike (30 Dezember 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ...ach ja, den Abendschultechniker hab ich dann abgebrochen nach Halbzeit



Also Ausdauer ist nur hier dein Intention, wenn es um verteidigen von TIA geht? 
FernAbi und Fernstudium habe ich zumindest abgeschlossen.

bike


----------



## Perfektionist (30 Dezember 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Also Ausdauer ist nur hier dein Intention, wenn es um verteidigen von TIA geht?
> FernAbi und Fernstudium habe ich zumindest abgeschlossen.


wen willst Du nun damit unterhalten? vielleicht sollte die Moderation Dir mal eine Auszeit gönnen? Toll, dass Du Fernstudium hast - vermutlich aber an so einer SPS-Akademie, die genau diese praxisferne Arbeitsweise propagiert hat, wie Du sie noch immer beibehältst. Schlimm nur, dass Du hier grad wieder dran bist, einen Thread zu versauen, indem Du zur Sache nichts mehr beizutragen hast.


----------



## Boxy (30 Dezember 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Allein die Fragestellung macht mich nachdenklich.
> 
> Früher hat man eine Beruf gewählt, der zu einem passt.
> Also ob eigene Interessen und Können darin sich widerspiegeln.
> ...



muss einmal sagen  *ACK*

Allerdings steckt hinter dem angeblichen Mangel an Fachkräften in bestimmten Bereichen auch Systematik.
Solange man dies glaubhaft kommuniziert, solange kann man dann günstige Arbeistkräfte aus dem Ausland Akquirieren (so der Gedanke).
Fachkräfte aus Indien, RUM, Polen usw. kann man halt Anfangs günstiger einstellen und diese haben nicht die Forderungen wie jemand aus D.
Lieber spart man paar 100€ am Personal und hat ein stetigen Wechsel, anstelle man vernüftig/gerecht Entlohnt und Stabilität und Qualität im Personal hat ...


----------



## MSB (30 Dezember 2012)

Letzten Endes ist der Thread mit der Frage sowieso von vorneherein zweifelhaft,
daran kann nicht mal ein Fahradfahrer oder ein Perfektionistischer was ändern.

Die allermeisten dürften in diesem Job wohl durch reinen Zufall gelandet sein ...

Im Fall des Studiums halt durch irgend ein Praktikum,
im Falle einer Berufsausbildung weil es sich halt so ergeben hat.
Das vordergründige Ziel "SPS-Programmierer" dürften wohl die wenigsten anfänglich gehabt haben,
und selbst dann ist das ja noch nicht mal ein Ausbildungsberuf, noch irgendwo in irgendeiner Form "definiert".

Die allerbeste bisher gelesene Job-Beschreibung ist wohl das:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/1322-Fun-zum-Feierabend?p=62973#post62973

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## bike (31 Dezember 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Toll, dass Du Fernstudium hast - vermutlich aber an so einer SPS-Akademie, die genau diese praxisferne Arbeitsweise propagiert hat, wie Du sie noch immer beibehältst. Schlimm nur, dass Du hier grad wieder dran bist, einen Thread zu versauen, indem Du zur Sache nichts mehr beizutragen hast.



Geht es dir nicht gut, Ralf?
Also Ferununi Hagen ist eigentlich eine staatlich erkannte Akademie an der man einen staatlichen Abschluss machen kann, daher ist dein Einwand völlig daneben.


bike


----------



## Lumpi (31 Dezember 2012)

Nochmal was On-topic.

Realschulabschlus -> Lehre zum Elektroinstallateur (3,5Jahre) -> ca. 1 Jahr in diesem Betrieb geblieben -> Entlassen aus "Betriebsbedingten Gründen" und dann direkt Zivi gemacht -> Dann wieder bei dieser Firma (Ausbildungsbetrieb) angefangen für ein knappes Jahr -> Elektrotechniker 2 Jahre Vollzeit -> Nun seit 5 Jahren bei einem Anlagenbauer/Maschinenbauer tätigt. Mache dort alles von Elektrokonstruktion (Schaltplanzeichnen) über Programm (Step7, PCS7) bis zur Inbetriebhame beim Kunden.

Im Nachhinnein muss ich sagen, das der Techniker was SPS Programmieren betrifft nicht wirklich viel gebracht hat. Alles was ich nun weis habe ich mehr oder weniger im Job gelernt. Dies mag aber auch von Technikerschule zu Technikerschule unterschiedlich sein. 
Wozu der Techniker schon gut war, war die "Auffrischung" des Schulwissens und dessen Erweiterung sowie das behandeln von Projekten und deren Dokumentation. Was mir auch viel gebracht hat war die Praktische Projektarbeit zum Schluss im Betrieb. Kann ich nur empfhelen sich dort einen Betrieb zu suchen um praktische Einblicke zu bekommen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Dezember 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Geht es dir nicht gut, Ralf?



Der Ralf heißt Andreas


----------



## Lipperlandstern (31 Dezember 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Der Ralf heißt Andreas


 Das ist das Problem an einer FernUNI. Die soziale Komponente bleibt etwas auf der Strecke. Man sitzt halt immer alleine im Kämmerlein und lernt. Wie soll man da die Gehirnzonen für Namen aktivieren ?


----------



## bike (31 Dezember 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem an einer FernUNI. Die soziale Komponente bleibt etwas auf der Strecke. Man sitzt halt immer alleine im Kämmerlein und lernt. Wie soll man da die Gehirnzonen für Namen aktivieren ?



Eigentlich tust du mir leid.

Soziale Kompetenz bei mir ist, dass ich als Streetworker denen zur Seite stehe die es nicht so einfach haben.
Und Gehirn aktivieren ist eine Aktion, die nur stattfinden kann wenn die Grundlage vorhanden ist.


bike


----------



## UniMog (31 Dezember 2012)

Für die letzten Stunden in 2012 geht es hier aber wieder gut zur Sache....

Egal ...... macht ja auch Spaß...... allen einen guten Rutsch nach 2013 + gute Geschäfte für die Selbstständigen unter uns.....


----------



## bike (31 Dezember 2012)

UniMog schrieb:


> Für die letzten Stunden in 2012 geht es hier aber wieder gut zur Sache....
> 
> Egal ...... macht ja auch Spaß...... allen einen guten Rutsch nach 2013 + gute Geschäfte für die Selbstständigen unter uns.....



und für die Angestellten, denen es auch gut gehen soll. 


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Dezember 2012)

Soziale Kompetenz sollte in allen
Lebenslagen und für jeden ein muss
sein. Dazu gehört auch nicht jeden 
gleich in einen Forum anzupflaumen,
der eine Frage hat und nicht den
gleichen Kenntnisstand mitbringt.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (31 Dezember 2012)

bike schrieb:


> .....
> Und Gehirn aktivieren ist eine Aktion, die nur stattfinden kann wenn die Grundlage vorhanden ist.
> 
> 
> bike



sag ich ja ....  .....


----------



## Boxy (31 Dezember 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Soziale Kompetenz sollte in allen
> Lebenslagen und für jeden ein muss
> sein.



Mal OT, das ist die Sache was man bei Vorgesetzten sucht 

*Und nun ein gutes neus Jahr auch allen ...*


----------



## bike (31 Dezember 2012)

Boxy schrieb:


> Mal OT, das ist die Sache was man bei Vorgesetzten sucht



Aber auch das gibt es immer noch und das ist gut so.


bike


----------



## Perfektionist (31 Dezember 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Geht es dir nicht gut, Ralf?
> Also Ferununi Hagen ist eigentlich eine staatlich erkannte Akademie an der man einen staatlichen Abschluss machen kann, daher ist dein Einwand völlig daneben.


dann antworte ich mal an Stelle von Ralf: ja, das heute zur Verfügung stehende Lehrmaterial ist wohl auf dem Stand der Zeit. Das war und ist jedoch bei verschiedenen Fernunis (noch) nicht immer so (gewesen). Wovon ich mich z.B. bei der SGD beim Lehrgang Abitur (meine Tochter hat dies versucht, als sie etwas zu früh ein Kind bekam) überzeugen durfte. Heute hat sie Abi, jedoch nicht über Fernunterricht erworben.

Dem Lehrmaterial kann man u.a. entnehmen, dass OO durchaus dafür gedacht ist, Wiederverwendbarkeit des Codes zu ermöglichen und zu erleichtern, was Du so herablassend als "zusammenkopieren" bezeichnest.

lg, Andreas


----------



## Miffi (31 Dezember 2012)

Danke euch für die Angaben zur Entwicklung eines SPS-Progammieres. Soweit ich es analysieren kann, hat die Weiterbildung zum Elektroingenieur, -Meister oder -Techniker nach einer gewerblich-technischen Elektroausbildung nur insofern den Vorteil, dass dadurch das "Fundament" des SPS-Programmieres verstärkt wird (sozusagen die Fähigkeit über den Tellerrand gucken zu können). 

Dieser Softskill bestimmt nicht unbedingt allein die Effektivität des SPS-Projektes. Dazu ist nochmals ein zusätzlicher Zertifizierungslehrgang zum SPS-Programmierer mit einer Dauer von mindestens 3 bis 6 Monaten vonnöten, damit der angehende SPS-Programmierer einigermaßen Gas geben kann  

Meiner Meinung nach können sich Überflieger das selbst alles ohne Lehrgang beibringen, nur der Personalchef wird anschließend schlecht nachvollziehen können, was man gelernt hat. Oder wie ist es bei der Einstellung? Lassen die Chefs die Bewerber 5-6 Stunden Programme schreiben usw.... damit sie wissen, wie gut der neu eingekaufte Programmierer wirklich ist


----------



## UniMog (1 Januar 2013)

Miffi schrieb:


> Danke euch für die Angaben zur Entwicklung eines SPS-Progammieres. Soweit ich es analysieren kann, hat die Weiterbildung zum Elektroingenieur, -Meister oder -Techniker nach einer gewerblich-technischen Elektroausbildung nur insofern den Vorteil, dass dadurch das "Fundament" des SPS-Programmieres verstärkt wird (sozusagen die Fähigkeit über den Tellerrand gucken zu können).



Wenn du dich selbstständig machen willst dann besser Meister oder Ing .....



Miffi schrieb:


> Dazu ist nochmals ein zusätzlicher Zertifizierungslehrgang zum SPS-Programmierer mit einer Dauer von mindestens 3 bis 6 Monaten vonnöten, damit der angehende SPS-Programmierer einigermaßen Gas geben kann



Muss nicht sein ........ kann aber nicht Schaden...... zu meiner Zeit mußte man sich ein Buch+PC+Steuerung kaufen und alles selber machen.
Das tolle Internet mit Forum wo man für jedes kleine Problem sofort um Hilfe schreien konnte gab es zu dieser Zeit nicht.
Das war nicht immer einfach hat aber dazu geführt das man Handbücher und technische Beschreibungen gelesen hat und nicht bei jedem Pfurz weil es einfacher ist schnell um Hilfe ruft. 

Das ist wie mit dem Handy..... keiner trifft mehr eine Entscheidung alleine sondern ruf bei jedem kleinen Problem den Chef an........ damit man selber nicht in der Verantwortung steht



Miffi schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach können sich Überflieger das selbst alles ohne Lehrgang beibringen, nur der Personalchef wird anschließend schlecht nachvollziehen können, was man gelernt hat. Oder wie ist es bei der Einstellung? Lassen die Chefs die Bewerber 5-6 Stunden Programme schreiben usw.... damit sie wissen, wie gut der neu eingekaufte Programmierer wirklich ist



Hab ich noch nie gehört das man ein kleines Programm schreiben soll bzw. muss !!........ 
Dafür gibt es die Probezeit und nach 14 Tagen weiß man eigentlich schon wie gut oder schlecht der neue Mitarbeiter ist.

Das programmieren muß einem auch liegen..... Auswendig lernen (kann jeder) der Befehle einer Sprache zb. AWL oder SCL macht nicht den Erfolg.
Man muß dazu in der Lage sein komplexe Abläufe und Verflechtungen sich geistig (im Kopf) vorstellen zu können und das kann leider nicht jeder gleich gut.

Ist wie..... Heute macht fast jeder Abi und studiert....... aber trotzdem haben wir viele Vollpfosten


----------



## Blockmove (1 Januar 2013)

Miffi schrieb:


> Lassen die Chefs die Bewerber 5-6 Stunden Programme schreiben usw.... damit sie wissen, wie gut der neu eingekaufte Programmierer wirklich ist



Bei vielen Firmen gibt es auch die Möglichkeit Technikerarbeiten, Praxissemester, Paraktikumsarbeiten oder Bachelorthesis zu machen. So lernt man Berufseinsteiger kennen.

Dann gibt es auch noch Personaldienstleister, die sich auf die Rekrutierung bzw. Vermittlung von Mitarbeitern des entsprechenden Gebietes spezialisiert haben. Die Bewerber werden hier 2-3Tage "gescannt". Vom der fachlichen Seite bis hin zum Persönlichkeitsprofil.

Und nicht zu vergessen: Zeitarbeit.

Gruß
Dieter


----------

